# Golden retrievers



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Anybody know a reputable breeder? Just for the house. Already have a hunter.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

My golden from mulberry retrievers has been great. He’s 7 months old now.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Where are they located


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

caseyroo said:


> Where are they located


Located in mount perry ohio.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

HD Goldens in Mechanicsburg.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a classmate here in Celina, Ohio that my present Golden came from. I've always had females & my latest dog Scout is 19 (?) months old & had been a great dog with all of the characteristics of a super companion. Jeff & Sharon (his wife) have been breeding strictly Golden Retreivers for a long time & they are great people to business with. 419-733-7548 is his cell #.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tritonman, did you get a new Golden Retriever ? Mike


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Man I’m sorry guys. Couldn’t find my post and haven’t been around in a while. Yes our little Sadie came home 3 weeks ago. She’s a hoot.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

How cool !!! Good to see your new pup....Mike


----------

